# سلسلة كيف أتوب -8- تابع نتيجة ما سبق، ضرورة التغيير، ماذا لو لم نتغير



## aymonded (9 يونيو 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء الثامن
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*
*تابع أولاً**[FONT=&quot]: دعـــــــــوة التوبـــــــــة[/FONT]*​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الخامس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السادس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ 


*تابع [1] لمن تكون الدعوة*؛ تابع [*ضرورة التغيير*]
نأتي الآن إلى سؤال هام: *ماذا إذا لم يتغير الإنسان وظل ملازماً خطاياه بعند قلبه !!!*​

أحياناً كثيرة لا يتوافق الإنسان مع عمل الله ويخضع للنعمة التي تحرك قلبه بالشوق لأن يتوب ويرجع لله الحي، وبالتالي لا يرضى أن يترك طريق الموت وحياة الفساد ليتجه بقلبه نحو الله بصدق، وكثيرين يهربون من التوبة الحقيقية بأشكال متعددة لتخدير الضمير لأن حب عادة معينة أو خطية خاصة، تُلازم القلب وتلتصق بها النفس، وهي تسعى إليها دائماً وتدبر وتخطط لارتكابها طِوعاً لأن قلبها فيها، وحيثما يكون القلب تنشغل أفكار الإنسان، لأن في هذا يكمن كنز الإنسان [ لأنه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضاً ] (متى 6: 21)...

وعادةً الهروب من التوبة يأتي عن طريق الخدمة أو كثرة المعارف الإلهية، لأن الكثيرين يظنوا بخداع أنفسهم، أنهم حينما يعرفون المبادئ الروحية والأفكار اللاهوتية ويفهمونها جيداً، وبكونهم أصبحوا معلمين للذين في الظلمة والمبتعدين عن الله، فقد أصبحوا بذلك مسيحيين متعمقين في الحق ولهم ملكوت الله وحياتهم أصبحت مقدسة وبلا لوم أمام الله، فيزدادون معرفة فوق معرفة وسعي متواصل لكي يوصلوا الكلمة للآخرين، مع أن الكلمة ليست مغروسة فيهم ومثمرة بالروح القدس في تواضع ووداعة قلب [ لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة وكثرة شرّ، فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة أن تُخلِّص نفوسكم ] (يعقوب 1: 21)، لذلك يصيرون إلى أردأ، حتى أن مرض الكبرياء القاتل يصيبهم ولا يبقي فيهم شيء صالح، حتى يظنوا أنهم الوحيدون الذين يفهمون الكتب ويعرفون الأصول الروحية، فيتهمون من لا يتبعون فكرهم أنهم لا يفهمون ولا يعرفون، ويرغبون دائماً في أن يصححوا للجميع فكرهم الغبي، فيتعدون على الآخرين دائماً بكل شكل ولون ويتهمونهم اتهامات صعبة معززين قدرتهم على الفهم محتقرين الآخرين في قلبهم، وبذلك يكونون وقعوا في شراك العدو وتصعُب توبتهم جداً، لأن المتكبر في منتهى الصعوبة أنه يعود لله الحي ويتوب، لأنه يرى نفسه الأفضل والفاهم والعارف ولا يحتاج لتوبة لأنه مع الله قائم في مجد عظيم، لذلك مكتوب:
[ كثيرون أضلهم بطلان آرائهم، وعلى عقولهم سيطر الوهم.
نهاية العتيد وخيمة، ومن يعشق الخطر يهلك فيه.
العنيد تُثقلهُ الأحزان، والخاطئ يُكَوَّمُ خطيئة على خطيئة
علة المتكبر لا دواء لها، لأن جرثومة الشرّ تأصلت فيه.
العاقل يتأمل الأمثال، وأُمنية الحكيم أُذُن سامعةٌ ] 
(سيراخ 3: 24 – 29 ترجمة سبعينية)​ويقول الرسول: [ هوذا أنت تُسمى يهودياً وتتكل على الناموس وتفتخر بالله. وتعرف مشيئته وتُميز الأمور المتخالفة مُتعلماً من الناموس. وتثق أنك قائد للعُميان ونور للذين في الظلمة. ومهذب للأغبياء ومُعلم للأطفال ولك صورة العلم والحق في الناموس. فأنت إذاً الذي تُعلِّم غيرك ألستُ تُعلِّم نفسك:
الذي تكرز أن لا يُسرق أتسرق. الذي تقول أن لا يُزنى أتزني، الذي تستكره الأوثان أتسرق الهياكل. الذي تفتخر بالناموس، أبتعدي الناموس تُهين الله. لأن اسم الله يجدف عليه بسببكم بين الأمم كما هو مكتوب.
فأن الختان ينفع أن عملت بالناموس، ولكن أن كنت متعدياً الناموس فقد صار ختانك غرلة. إذاً أن كان الأغرل يحفظ أحكام الناموس أفما تُحسب غرلته ختاناً. وتكون الغُرلة التي من الطبيعة وهي تُكمل الناموس تُدينك أنت الذي في الكتاب والختان تتعدى الناموس.
لأن اليهودي في الظاهر ليس هو يهودياً، ولا الختان الذي في الظاهر في اللحم ختاناً. بل اليهودي في الخفاء هو اليهودي وختان القلب بالروح لا بالكتاب هو الختان الذي مدحه ليس من الناس بل من الله ] (رومية 2: 17 – 29)

فيا من تظن أنك عالم في الكتاب المقدس وتعرف الحق، وتفتخر أنك مسيحي نقي حامل الإيمان في قلبك وحاميه، ونور للذين في الظلمة ومُعلِّم الأغبياء، فاهماً لكل شيء ومتعمق ومتأصل في دراسة الكلمة ولك اسم وشهره بين الناس، والكل يحترمك ويقدر عملك ومجهودك العظيم، وهذا حقيقي فيك، أفلا تدري أن الله لا يأخذ بالوجوه، ولا ينظر للمعارف بل ينظر للقلب وما فيه، لأن المسيحي ليس بالظاهر هو المسيحي، وليس بذكائه ولا قدرة عقله، بل بقلبه، بوداعته وتواضعه، بانحنائه وغسل أقدام الآخرين كخدام تحت الأقدام مستعد أن يحمل خطايا الآخرين ويقف يصلي لأجلهم أمام مسيح خلاص النفس، لا يصيح ولا يلعن بل يبارك الجميع، لا يفرق بل يجمع الكل في المحبة، لا يتهم احداً بالضلال ولا الكفر ولا الهرطقة، لا يرفض خاطي ولا يعظم عالم، ولا يستنكف أن يجلس ببساطة واتضاع عظيم  مع المزدرى والغير موجود والجاهل والأُمي – غير متفضلاً عليهم بل كأعضاء المسيح – ولا يتفاخر بعلمه ومعرفته ولا حتى طائفته، لا يقاضي الآخرين ويهددهم، ولا يقف أمامهم لأنهم أقل منه علماً أو معرفة، والمسيحي الحقيقي لا يفتخر على أحد أو يتعالى على أي إنسان مهما من كان، وأن حدث هذا فلنعلم أنه ليس مسيحياً إلا بالاسم فقط...

فيا إخوتي أن أعظم ضربة للإنسان هو الكبرياء والتعالي ظناً منه أن الأفضل أو الأحسن، وأن عنده وحده الحق كله، وكل الذين من حزبه يتبعون فكره، وأن كل من لا يتبعه يراه متخلفاً مرفوضاً من الله، جاهلاً لا يفهم ولا يعي شيئاً.
هذه الغطرسة دائماً ما تُصيب أصحاب المعرفة التي لم تنزل لقلبهم لتتحوَّل لحياة ظاهرة في تواضع قلب، لذلك بولس الرسول الملهم من الله لكي يؤكد مسيحية الإنسان الذي نال طبعاً جديداً قال:


[ فأطلب إليكم أنا الأسير في الرب أن تسلكوا كما يحق للدعوة التي دعيتم بها. بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول أناة محتملين بعضكم بعضا في المحبة. مجتهدين أن تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام. جسد واحد وروح واحد كما دُعيتم أيضاً في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد. رب واحد إيمان واحد معمودية واحدة. إله وأب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم ] (أفسس 4: 1 – 6)  
عموماً يا إخوتي، إن لم يدخل الإنسان في سرّ التجديد، ويتغير ويتجدد حسب صورة شخص ربنا يسوع  في البرّ والقداسة، فأنه يقع – طبيعياً – تحت الدينونة، لأن في المسيح يسوع رُفعت الدينونة، وكل من هو خارجه لا زال تحت الدينونة لأنه يحيا في الموت:
+ فهذا هو حال من هم في المسيح، يعيشون بالتوبة الدائمة [ إذاً لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع، السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح. لأن ناموس (قانون) روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع، قد أعتقني (فكني – حررني) من ناموس الخطية والموت ] (رومية 8: 1و 2)
+ أما كل من هم خارج شخص المسيح يجدون أنفسهم – تلقائياً – محصورين في الدينونة حتى لو كانوا يعرفون الكتاب المقدس ويفهمون كل شيء بتدقيق مُعلمين الآخرين، كالقول الشهير للبعض بدون خبرة روحية عميقة (((من يفهمني يحيا بي))): ​
[ لأن غضب الله مُعلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم. إذ معرفة الله ظاهرة فيهم، لأن الله أظهرها لهم ... ] (رومية 1: 18 – 19)
[ ولكنك من أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضباً في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة. الذي سيُجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله. أما الذين بصبر في العمل الصالح يطلبون المجد والكرامة والبقاء فبالحياة الابدية. وأما الذين هم من أهل التحزب ولا يطاوعون للحق بل يطاوعون للإثم فسخط وغضب. شدة وضيق على كل نفس إنسان يفعل الشر اليهودي أولاً ثم اليوناني. ومجد وكرامة وسلام لكل من يفعل الصلاح اليهودي أولاً ثم اليوناني. لأن *ليس عند الله محاباة* ] (رومية 2: 5 – 11)
يقول القديس أُغسطينوس: [ يجب ألا يفتخر أي أحد بنفسه، ولا يجب أن ينخدع بالأمور الباطلة الغبية. كذلك لا يُخطئ أحد بسبب الحرية الممنوحة لهُ، لأن غضب الله ودينونته لا تحل بالخطاة في الحال، كما يجب ألا يظن الذي أخطأ أنه سوف يفلت من العقاب لكونه لم يدن في الحال. ولكن الأجدر بهذا الخاطئ أن يدرك أن الله يؤجل دينونته وأن غضبه سوف يحل على الخطاة فجأة بدون أي توقع. ونظراً لكثرة الإثم، فأن غضب الله سوف يحل فجأة لأنه محفوظ للمستقبل " ولكنك من أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضباً في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة الذي سيُجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله " (رومية 2: 5)، ومما يؤسف له فأن كثيرين لا يفهمون ذلك، ولا يدركون هذه الحقيقة. والواقع أن غضب الله سيقع على كل خاطئ. أما من يظن أنهُ لن يُعاقب على خطئهُ فهو يتجاهل الحقيقة ويغمض عينيه عن الصواب ]


طبعاً الله لا يُعاقب الأشرار فوراً بل يعطي الفرصة بطول أناة لكي يتوبوا، والعقوبة هنا ليست معناها أن الله حانقاً على الخاطي، لأن الله ليس مثل الإنسان وبأعصابه يغضب على الآخرين ويُريد أن ينتقم ويهلك أحد، لأنه مكتوب: [ فسكبت سخطي عليهم، أفنيتهم بنار غضبي، *جلبت طريقهم على رؤوسهم* يقول السيد الرب ] ( حزقيال 22: 31)
ولنلاحظ هنا الكلام بتدقيق [ جلبت طريقهم على رؤوسهم ]، فكل واحد يختار الطريق الذي يسير فيه ويحتمل نتيجته، لأن الله منذ البدء وضع الإنسان أمام طريقين: [ طريق الحياة وطريق الموت ] ووضعه لإرادة ذاته الحرة ليختار الطريق الذي يتوافق معه، وقد أعلمه نهاية كل طريق وعاقبته:


[ وضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة ] (عبرانيين 9: 27)
[ لأن الله يحضر كل عمل إلى الدينونة على كل خفي أن كان خيراً أو شراً ] (جامعة 12: 14)
[ أفرح أيها الشاب في حداثتك وليسرك قلبك في أيام شبابك واسلك في طرق قلبك وبمرأى عينيك واعلم أنه على هذه الأمور كلها يأتي بك الله إلى الدينونة ] (جامعة 11: 9)
[ *وهذه هي الدينونة* أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم *وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة* ] (يوحنا 3: 19)
واعلموا يقيناً أنه لم ولن توجد حجة لإنسان ما ليقول أن الرب أضلني أو منه خطيئتي، أو قد سمح لي بأن أسير في هذا الطريق أو ذاك، لأن كما قُلنا سابقاً الله لا يسمح أو يأذن لأحد بخطية أو بشر أو موت، بل الإنسان هو وحده من يختار، ولو اختار فهو الذي يُضَّرّ أو يستفيد، يدخل في الموت أو الحياة، لأن الله لا يقع عليه أي ضرر أو يُصاب بشيء ما قط، لا يخسر أو يستفيد من الإنسان، لذلك مكتوب:


[ أن أخطأت فماذا فعلت به وأن كثرت معاصيك فماذا عملت له. أن كنت باراً فماذا أعطيته أو ماذا يأخذه من يدك ] (أيوب 35: 6 – 7)
[ أن كنت حكيماً فأنت حكيم لنفسك وأن استهزأت فأنت وحدك تتحمل ] (أمثال 9: 12)
_____________________________

في الجزء القادم سوف نتحدث عن
*الأساس التي تقوم عليه دعوة التوبة
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (9 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> الله لا يأخذ بالوجوه، ولا ينظر للمعارف بل ينظر للقلب وما فيه، لأن المسيحي ليس بالظاهر هو المسيحي، وليس بذكائه ولا قدرة عقله، بل بقلبه، بوداعته وتواضعه، بانحنائه وغسل أقدام الآخرين كخدام تحت الأقدام مستعد أن يحمل خطايا الآخرين ويقف يصلي لأجلهم أمام مسيح خلاص النفس،



*صدقاً أستاذي إن شخص رب المجد
هو فاحص القلوب و هو الأعلم بها

لأن الخطيئة و ما يتبعها من هلاك ليس من صُنع الله
و الإتكال علي المواهب المُعطاة لنا دونما الإتضاع و الإنسحاق
بالقلب كمثل الكرمة التي من المُفترض أن تصنع " كرماً " و لكن
بدلاً منه صنعت بالخطيئة " شوكاً " .... أيضاً الإبتعاد و عدم الإقتضاء
بشخص رب المجد كينبوع المياة الحي "تركوني أنا ينبوع المياه
الحية لينقروا لأنفسهم آبارًا، آبارًا مشققة لا تضبط ماء"
لأنه أخبرنا قائلاً " أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة " .

تأمُل رائع مُجدداً أستاذي و موضوع مُكمل
لهذه السلسلة الروحية العميقة الرائعة

سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك
رب المجد يُبارك بعمل يديك*


----------



## aymonded (9 يونيو 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة حياة التوبة التي فيها نحب النور ونأتي إليه فنتطهر ونتنقى ونكون آنية مقدسة لله الحي
أشكرك على تعليقاتك الدائمة التي فيها كلام حي حلو يعزي كل نفس تُريد ان تحيا لله، كن معافي
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 يونيو 2013)

الخطيه دخيله علينا  علشان كده ربنا بيقولنا ارجعوا الى ارجع اليكم 
لم يطلب ان نأتى بل ان نرجع يعنى اصلنا مقدس منه 
ودا اللى اكده رب المجد لما قال انا الكرمه وانتم الاغصان 
يعنى التغيير او التوبه الدائمه لا مفر ولا بديل عنها 
ربنا يباركك استاذى مميز كعادتك دائما


----------



## amgd beshara (9 يونيو 2013)

> وعادةً الهروب من  التوبة يأتي عن طريق الخدمة أو كثرة المعارف الإلهية، لأن الكثيرين يظنوا  بخداع أنفسهم، أنهم حينما يعرفون المبادئ الروحية والأفكار اللاهوتية  ويفهمونها جيداً، وبكونهم أصبحوا معلمين للذين في الظلمة والمبتعدين عن  الله، فقد أصبحوا بذلك مسيحيين متعمقين في الحق ولهم ملكوت الله وحياتهم  أصبحت مقدسة وبلا لوم أمام الله، فيزدادون معرفة فوق معرفة وسعي متواصل لكي  يوصلوا الكلمة للآخرين، مع أن الكلمة ليست مغروسة فيهم ومثمرة بالروح  القدس في تواضع ووداعة قلب [ لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة وكثرة شرّ، فاقبلوا  بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة أن تُخلِّص نفوسكم ] (يعقوب 1: 21)، لذلك  يصيرون إلى أردأ، حتى أن مرض الكبرياء القاتل يصيبهم ولا يبقي فيهم شيء  صالح، حتى يظنوا أنهم الوحيدون الذين يفهمون الكتب ويعرفون الأصول الروحية،  فيتهمون من لا يتبعون فكرهم أنهم لا يفهمون ولا يعرفون، ويرغبون دائماً في  أن يصححوا للجميع فكرهم الغبي، فيتعدون على الآخرين دائماً بكل شكل ولون  ويتهمونهم اتهامات صعبة معززين قدرتهم على الفهم محتقرين الآخرين في قلبهم،  *وبذلك يكونون وقعوا في شراك العدو* وتصعُب توبتهم جداً، لأن المتكبر في  منتهى الصعوبة أنه يعود لله الحي ويتوب، لأنه يرى نفسه الأفضل والفاهم  والعارف ولا يحتاج لتوبة لأنه مع الله قائم في مجد عظيم، لذلك مكتوب:
> [ كثيرون أضلهم بطلان آرائهم، وعلى عقولهم سيطر الوهم.
> نهاية العتيد وخيمة، ومن يعشق الخطر يهلك فيه.
> العنيد تُثقلهُ الأحزان، والخاطئ يُكَوَّمُ خطيئة على خطيئة
> ...





> المسيحي، وليس  بذكائه ولا قدرة عقله، بل بقلبه، بوداعته وتواضعه، بانحنائه وغسل أقدام  الآخرين كخدام تحت الأقدام مستعد أن يحمل خطايا الآخرين ويقف يصلي لأجلهم  أمام مسيح خلاص النفس، لا يصيح ولا يلعن بل يبارك الجميع، لا يفرق بل يجمع  الكل في المحبة، لا يتهم احداً بالضلال ولا الكفر ولا الهرطقة، لا يرفض  خاطي ولا يعظم عالم، ولا يستنكف أن يجلس ببساطة واتضاع عظيم  مع المزدرى  والغير موجود والجاهل والأُمي – غير متفضلاً عليهم بل كأعضاء المسيح – ولا  يتفاخر بعلمه ومعرفته ولا حتى طائفته، لا يقاضي الآخرين ويهددهم، ولا يقف  أمامهم لأنهم أقل منه علماً أو معرفة، والمسيحي الحقيقي لا يفتخر على أحد  أو يتعالى على أي إنسان مهما من كان، وأن حدث هذا فلنعلم أنه ليس مسيحياً  إلا بالاسم فقط...


امام هذه الاوصاف الرائعه لنفوس دمرها الكبرياء و لا تلتفت الي خلاص انفسها ليس لدي الا ان ارفع يدي قلبي مصلياً ان تتلامس كلماتك المباركه مع القلوب لتغير و تجدد قلب الحجر المتكبر بقلب لحم بقوة عمل الروح القدس و لاجل الدم الغالي الذي سفك في اتضاع و عمق محبة لاجلنا 
موضوع اكثر من رائع استاذي الحبيب


----------



## aymonded (9 يونيو 2013)

آمين هبنا يا رب قلباً متضعاً متواضعاً حتى نقبل كلمتك لتُغرس فينا لكي تخلص نفوسنا
فنصير جميعنا أشجار برّ غُرسك الخاص لتمجيد اسمك القدوس آمين​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2013)

طبعاً الله لا يُعاقب الأشرار فوراً بل يعطي الفرصة بطول أناة لكي يتوبوا، والعقوبة هنا ليست معناها أن الله حانقاً على الخاطي، لأن الله ليس مثل الإنسان وبأعصابه يغضب على الآخرين ويُريد أن ينتقم ويهلك أحد، لأنه مكتوب: [ فسكبت سخطي عليهم، أفنيتهم بنار غضبي، *جلبت طريقهم على رؤوسهم* يقول السيد الرب ] ( حزقيال 22: 31)
ولنلاحظ هنا الكلام بتدقيق [ جلبت طريقهم على رؤوسهم ]، فكل واحد يختار الطريق الذي يسير فيه ويحتمل نتيجته، لأن الله منذ البدء وضع الإنسان أمام طريقين: [ طريق الحياة وطريق الموت ] ووضعه لإرادة ذاته الحرة ليختار الطريق الذي يتوافق معه، وقد أعلمه نهاية كل طريق وعاقبته:


[ وضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة ] (عبرانيين 9: 27)
[ لأن الله يحضر كل عمل إلى الدينونة على كل خفي أن كان خيراً أو شراً ] (جامعة 12: 14)
[ أفرح أيها الشاب في حداثتك وليسرك قلبك في أيام شبابك واسلك في طرق قلبك وبمرأى عينيك واعلم أنه على هذه الأمور كلها يأتي بك الله إلى الدينونة ] (جامعة 11: 9)
[ *وهذه هي الدينونة* أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم *وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة* ] (يوحنا 3: 19)
واعلموا يقيناً أنه لم ولن توجد حجة لإنسان ما ليقول أن الرب أضلني أو منه خطيئتي، أو قد سمح لي بأن أسير في هذا الطريق أو ذاك، لأن كما قُلنا سابقاً الله لا يسمح أو يأذن لأحد بخطية أو بشر أو موت، بل الإنسان هو وحده من يختار، ولو اختار فهو الذي يُضَّرّ أو يستفيد، يدخل في الموت أو الحياة، لأن الله لا يقع عليه أي ضرر أو يُصاب بشيء ما قط، لا يخسر أو يستفيد من الإنسان، لذلك مكتوب:


[ أن أخطأت فماذا فعلت به وأن كثرت معاصيك فماذا عملت له. أن كنت باراً فماذا أعطيته أو ماذا يأخذه من يدك ] (أيوب 35: 6 – 7)
[ أن كنت حكيماً فأنت حكيم لنفسك وأن استهزأت فأنت وحدك تتحمل ] (أمثال 9: 12)



كالعاده استاذي الغالي
رااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
​


----------



## aymonded (9 يونيو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يونيو 2013)

الصديق العزيز/
انا مبهور بهذا البحث الرائع كلام اغلى من الذهب
ياريت الجميع يستفيد من هذا البحث
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الصديق العزيز/
> انا مبهور بهذا البحث الرائع كلام اغلى من الذهب
> ياريت الجميع يستفيد من هذا البحث
> الرب يباركك



ويبارك حياتك أخي المحبوب في كنيسة الله
ويهبنا كلنا معاً قوة حياة التوبة الصادقة 
حتى نحيا آنية مقدسة للمسيح
النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)

*



			أفلا تدري أن الله لا يأخذ بالوجوه، ولا ينظر للمعارف بل ينظر للقلب وما فيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


_انا بشكر حضرتك  استاذنا  على تعبك ووقتك فى السلسله الروحيه الرائعه دي
حقيقى  انا بستفيد  منها كتير لانى بشوف ان حضرتك بتجاوب من منطلق كتابى روحى جميل
الرب يعوض تعبك ويبارك خدمتك ويثمر فيها​_


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يُشبع قلبك من دسم النعمة المُفرح لكل قلب جائع للبرّ
النعمة معك كل حين آمين
​


----------

